# my new betta... identify?



## Nspohnholtz (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

If you are meaning his tail type, he is a Crown-Tail. I love his blue.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep he is definitely a crown tail.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

His colors are beautiful!!

He has a big belly, so don't feed him at all tonight or tomorrow. See of the swelling goes down.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Crowntail like the one in my avatar!


----------



## Nspohnholtz (Feb 20, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> If you are meaning his tail type, he is a Crown-Tail. I love his blue.





FishFriend9292 said:


> Yep he is definitely a crown tail.





Laki said:


> His colors are beautiful!!
> 
> He has a big belly, so don't feed him at all tonight or tomorrow. See of the swelling goes down.





waterdog said:


> Crowntail like the one in my avatar!


Yes I think that is what I mean anyway? I am unfamiliar with how betta's are identified and/or there different breads. 
I love his blue also (His name is Baby Blue, was going to be Big Blue however that is the name of our car haha)

I fed him Brine Shrimp last night because he was bored of his normal food. I put to much in and he devoured it before I had a chance to remove the excess. Ill hold off on his food tonight, thank you! ;-)


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Really beautiful crowntail betta! Make sure you will not overfeed him from now on, as this can lead to a lot of bad things.


----------



## Nspohnholtz (Feb 20, 2013)

SharkyTheBetta said:


> Really beautiful crowntail betta! Make sure you will not overfeed him from now on, as this can lead to a lot of bad things.


Will do, they are far easier to over feed than cichlids won't happen again


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, as far as the common bettas go they're all "betta splendens". From there you have your seemingly endless colors and color patterns (yours would be "royal blue") and then the tail types. Most common are veiltail (VT), crowntail (CT) and more recently halfmoon (HM) and halfmoon plakat (HMPK). 

Bettas don't know about portions, my VT Ludendorff snarfed almost an entire algae wafer once- he got so bloated and lethargic I thought he was going to die. I didn't feed him for 3 days straight and then eased him back on a few pellets at a time. There is no "put as much as they will eat in 2 minutes" with bettas bc they will eat everything!! lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My bettas can finish their daily portion in like three seconds. I would never dare give them two minutes worth of food. o__o

He has nice fins. I like how he has two bright red ventrals. Great contrast.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he is a crowntail


----------



## Nspohnholtz (Feb 20, 2013)

Laki said:


> Yes, as far as the common bettas go they're all "betta splendens". From there you have your seemingly endless colors and color patterns (yours would be "royal blue") and then the tail types. Most common are veiltail (VT), crowntail (CT) and more recently halfmoon (HM) and halfmoon plakat (HMPK).
> 
> Bettas don't know about portions, my VT Ludendorff snarfed almost an entire algae wafer once- he got so bloated and lethargic I thought he was going to die. I didn't feed him for 3 days straight and then eased him back on a few pellets at a time. There is no "put as much as they will eat in 2 minutes" with bettas bc they will eat everything!! lol





Fenghuang said:


> My bettas can finish their daily portion in like three seconds. I would never dare give them two minutes worth of food. o__o
> 
> He has nice fins. I like how he has two bright red ventrals. Great contrast.


Thank you for all the information! I have noticed the eat like savages and will defiantly be more careful. He finished half a cube of brine shrimp in under a minute!

I like his bright red also it really sets off his blue's well, is that drastic of a contrast common?

Also how many hours should his tank light be on per day? The fixture is standard LED


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My old royal blue VT had very bright ventrals too. It was great, very pretty when he flared. Some royal blues have more of a green/turquoise color so the contrast is not so bright but true royal blues are sapphire blue with a black head and when the red in the ventral flares out it is simply stunning. 

I would say 12 hours is good. LED doesn't really mimic the sun in terms of kelvin output so you could go wither way and leave it on for +- 12 hours. Anything above that can spark an algae bloom.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thinking Crown Tail doubletail. Two lobes obvious and that explains the high dorsal but clear crowning.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes agreed. Double crowntail


----------

